# Big 12



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

ESPN is reporting that TA&M has formally announced its intention to leave the Big 12 by June 30, 2012. Numerous media sources within the Big 12 footprint are reporting the Big 12 has already formed a committee to look for a replacement for TA&M, and potentially 3 replacements to get back to 12 teams, and BYU is considered by many to be one of the leading candidates.

So three questions for you guys:

1. Will the Big 12 stay together or will other schools, like Oklahoma and Missouri, now jump ship and usher in the "super conference" land grab?

2. Is BYU a good fit for the Big 12 assuming it does stay together, considering its geographic location, its strict no play on Sunday policy, its Mormon Church affiliation (the Big 12 is Southern Baptist country), etc?

2. If an invitation from the Big 12 does come should BYU accept it, or should they stay the course they have charted with independence and the WCC?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the Big 12 will become a "super conference". I think BYU would fit into the Big 12 pretty well. I will have to decide on number 3 after a year of independence. But I don't know as much about football as most of you guys.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope BYU gets invited so the PAC12 doesn't become the PAC16. I really don't want the Utes to be in the PAC 16 East.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Big-12 plays lots of games on Sundays - which will be a sticking point. Though I think BYU would do well in the Big-12 however it shakes out, when all the conference shifting is being driven soley by TV dollars, a team that refuses to play any sporting event on Sunday will be left without a seat at the table of any super conference. And has been stated repeatedly by BYU brass, they'll drop athletics all together before they'll play on Sunday. 

In my opinion, in a time of mega TV deals, moves to super conferences, BYU won't fit with any of them, and an independent football team and affiliation with a minor conference for other sports where BYU can rule the roost is what is in store for the future.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The Big-12 plays lots of games on Sundays - which will be a sticking point.


Baylor won't play on Sundays and the Big 12 accomodates them. I like the independence/WCC thing, though. I think the WCC is a good place for BYU because it's already a religion-first conference.

I do feel a little bit bad for Dave Rose and the basketball program. They've built up a heck of a program and now they'll be stuck playing in those high school sized gyms of the WCC.

BYU would do fantastic in the Big 12. They produce revenue equal to Big 12 schools (minus BCS bowl games dollars) and have the stadium and facilities to match. It would be fun to see them play Oklahoma and Texas every year. I think BYU comes up roses either way, independent or in the Big 12.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

From all the chat at BYU it seems the brass has something in store that is BIG, and they are not leaking a single bit of info. I don't see BYU going to the Big 12, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks BirdDoggeri. I didn't know that about Baylor. Talks I've heard about Super Conferences also leave Baylor out of the equation. The ONLY reason Baylor was included in the Big 12 to begin with was the Governor of Texas was a Baylor grad, and said if you want the Longhorns, you'll take Baylor too. Who knows if that can/will happen with the evolution to the Super Conferences. It is certainly giving the sports stations plenty to talk about.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jay Drew is reporting that BYU is in talks with the Big 12: http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/sports/524 ... l.html.csp

My guess is BYU will be invited for football only, at least initially. This eliminates the Sunday play issue, and the travel costs for the non-revenue generating sports, which has to be a concern for other Big 12 schools considering that Provo is about 1,000 miles west of the nucleus of the Big 12. It also eliminates the concerns BYU has about leaving the WCC, and allows it to hedge its bet in case the Big 12 dissolves. The last thing they would want to do is screw over the WCC and place all their sports in the Big 12 only to watch Texas, Texas Tech, Oklahoma and Oklahoma State leave for the Pac-16, and Missouri go to the SEC or the Big Ten. But if they leave their other sports in the WCC, at least initially, and the Big 12 breaks up then BYU can always go back to being independent in football and they are right back where they started. It is going to suck for Dave Rose, no question. But Rose is a smart man and I think he would understand the issues involved. Plus being affiliated with the Big 12 for football would help BYU schedule some sexy non-conference matchups with Big 12 schools for basketball so that might make the pill a little easier to swallow. Plus there is always the hope that if the Big 12 remains stable that the other sports could come along eventually.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> Baylor won't play on Sundays and the Big 12 accomodates them.


I could be wrong but I think Baylor does play on Sunday. I remember there was an article on Deseret News a while back which stated that BYU was the only major Division 1 school that refuses to play on Sunday.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Baylor may play on Sundays but this year scedule has them playing football on one Friday and the rest are on Saturday's

http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/239/baylor-bears


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Critter said:


> Baylor may play on Sundays but this year scedule has them playing football on one Friday and the rest are on Saturday's
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/239/baylor-bears


Yeah that is for football. Football is not a concern as nobody in Division 1 plays football on Sundays because of the NFL. It is the other sports that would be a problem. Basketball and baseball games are often played on Sunday in the Big 12. Probably other sports are as well. This may not be an issue for regular season games because they can easily schedule around that for BYU, but it would be a major issue for tournaments.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Fact check- I was wrong to say Baylor won't play on Sunday. Apparently they don't _schedule_ games on Sunday, but won't sit out of tournament advancement if the game falls on Sunday. Definitely not as strict on the issue as BYU. The Big 12 does accomodate Baylor as far as regular seaon scheduling is concerned. My source for this information is my cousin who teaches at Texas Tech.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they should stay independent. Like Utah, they will never win a national championship so going to a BCS conference really does nothing for them. As an independent they can schedule some huge games with powerhouse schools. Coach Rose may want a bigger limelight, but the cougar nation will be satisfied with all the winning seasons they will have in the WCC.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Andy Katz is reporting that Texas, Texas Tech and Oklahoma State have now waived their right to sue A&M or the SEC, along with Oklahoma. I smell a Pac-16 super-conference.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Andy Katz is reporting that Texas, Texas Tech and Oklahoma State have now waived their right to sue A&M or the SEC, along with Oklahoma. I smell a Pac-16 super-conference.


This would be badass..... yes yes yes.


----------

